# Standard Poodle Breeders in California



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

is Desert Reef too far? Her poodles are beautiful.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

desert reef (not in CA but close!) and Marquis diamond get my vote


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquis Diamond gets my vote too. Scads of testing on her breeding dogs!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Contact Regaliz, great looking pups on the ground from completely health tested parents. SoCal and Vegas is where they're located


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks. I contacted Regaliz, but Desert Reef is too far.
Also, I love Marquis's dogs, but they currently only have browns and blacks. I'm kinda stuck on an apricot :angel2: haha


----------

